# Epson U220 - B resets its IP address by itself



## jcrumbler (Mar 23, 2012)

I provide hardware troubleshooting tips to a number of restaurants. Recently I have encountered a problem where the Epson U220B goes haywire and decides that it has IP address 224.0.0.1 (I know this address has something to do with multicasting, but I don't really understand how a device could wind up thinking it has this address) It has happened 3 times, each time at a different restaurant, in the past week. 

Doing a factory reset on the printer and then reconfiguring the IP address from scratch seems to fix, but I know that the problem has re-occurred multiple times at one of the restaurants in question. 

I'm wondering what could be causing it. I have come across this thread: Point of sale systems - POS Network Printer IP Resetting but the suggested fixes seem rather like haphazard shots in the dark. 

Can anyone shed some light on this strange phenomenon?


----------

